# yack



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

well at the mo i am training my boys to stay on my shoulders and a few mins ago i went in to the kitchen and well the boys got a bit errm excited and plop plop! wil this stop once they are used to shoulder riding?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, someone please answer, because picasso does this too. lol.


----------



## tungstenrat (Mar 13, 2007)

It could be 'fear feces'. They know they're safe with Mommy but somewhat unsure of where they are or what's going on. If that's the case I'm sure it'll stop in time.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my boys aren't even close to litter trained but the only time it gets bad is when we go for walks outside or when i take them to the guy that squeezes 'em and checks the mouths out (the vet) for the most part i don't get too many shoulder poops


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

well to make matters worse as i went to clean them up the dog ran in and errm cleaned them up before me yuck!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My older boys used to do this and no longer do, unless we startle them. The baby... well... I might as well wear a raincoat. :lol:


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

:roll: dogs :lol: 
my girls poo on me too, ive noticed tho if there getting jumpy they might need to go so i put them in the cage


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

ladylady said:


> :roll: dogs :lol:
> my girls poo on me too, ive noticed tho if there getting jumpy they might need to go so i put them in the cage


When I first read this, I thought it said that your dogs (who are girls) also poo on you! 8O :lol:


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I suggest wearing a hoody you don't care for when you hold them, and carry them with you whenever you're home... on the computer, reading a book, watching TV, etc. Eventually when they get comfortable with the constant movements and different smells and sounds around your home and eventually go from there... Lucy will ride around on my shoulder (she loved to ride on top of my head before I cut my dreads off... now she has nothing to hold on to) with no issues now... at first Lucy and her sister would do nothing but pee on me if they got scared while out.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Never been poo'd on buy a dog  been wee'd on by old people tho :lol:


----------

